# Anyone run the black craftsman 55 cc???



## slipknot (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone has and uses the Big Black 
Craftsman 55cc currently being sold at sears? M/N 316.350840
Its sounds like a real chainsaw compared to the ones made by Pull-on(poulan)
My only complaint is...I think the clutch is kinda weak It don't take much to stop the chain, when bearin down on it. Also who makes this saw for them? As far as I can tell it is the same as the bigger troy bilt saws. I wouldn't mind hearing someone elses oppinion. thanks


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jun 30, 2005)

I've seen em, but I dont like em. I'd much rather have a real pro saw.


----------



## Max (Jun 30, 2005)

Opinions are fine but the guy wants to get feedback from someone who has experience with this particular saw. Mabey this saw is what he researched and wants. Mabey it is his first saw and does not want to rock out a $500.00
saw at first while learning to use it. (don't forget the safety equipt.)

Not everyone needs a pro grade saw. 
I have a 357xp cause I want it...I don't need it to cut my firewood and help out friends I just like the saw.

I had an 029 for eight years and it was a ???? good saw for my needs at the time, and guess what most guys here agree its not a pro saw...big deal it worked for me.

We should be trying to help new folks here with anwsering questions and not pushing them into pro saws right off the bat.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## stevenb (Jun 30, 2005)

I think my dad has one with a 20" bar on it. Although its not powerful, that thing has cut down a lot of trees and has taken quite a beating and is still running. So I cant knock it to much.


----------



## fwf (Jun 30, 2005)

slipknot said:


> ...It don't take much to stop the chain, when bearin down on it...



If the saw has a good sharp chain, you shouldn't have to "bear down it". The saw will do all the work for you. Most saws can be made to bog down if you bear down on them, but the less power they have, the more that is true.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 30, 2005)

I haven't ran one, but I've also been curious about that model. Local Sears store had a return priced at $170.00 I think, & Sears had a coupon in the paper for 40% off (maybe $40.00 off?) that was good for one day only from 8am-12n only. As luck had it on that same morning my father-in-law was being ordained as an Episcopalian Deacon, & we had in-laws in from England & Scotland. Not saying that I would've definately bought it, though.


----------



## stihltech (Jun 30, 2005)

*sears*

Almost every sears saw I get in the shop has the same problem, way too lean. Richen things up and I am sure the perform much better and last longer. Not for heavy cutting, and the oil pumps are crap. Probably the second most replaced part on this saw.


----------



## stevenb (Jun 30, 2005)

I agree with that. THe bar is way underoiled! I have had that thing smoking. But for cutting basic pines and trees its a decent saw.


----------



## Blowdown1 (Jun 30, 2005)

I remember a previous post speculating that it (the 55cc black one) was a Solo. Was that ever confirmed?


----------



## slipknot (Jun 30, 2005)

Well guys thanks for the feedback! I do actually have the saw it sounds mean and all, I just wanted to hear what someone elses thoughts of it. The one thing I do not know is who makes this one for sears? It ain't no poulan! It looks Identical to the bigger troy bilt saws, but then who makes their saw? I was thinking maybe ryobi thats what the 3 digit number comes back as, but as far as I can tell ryobi may just make the engine, hell its a puzzle to me! anyone know?
Its not your typical craftsman, IMO it borderlines being pretty good saw.


----------



## whatsnext (Jun 30, 2005)

Blowdown1 said:


> I remember a previous post speculating that it (the 55cc black one) was a Solo. Was that ever confirmed?


The one that's a Solo is an earlier black Craftsman. The Sear's Best 55cc model. It's old enough not to have a chainbrake but they may have made the same saw with one. A local pawn shop has one that I'm trying to talk him out of. I think this model is an OleoMac if it's the one with 'easy start'. It looks a lot like a black OleoMac 330 that's just a bit bigger.


----------



## slipknot (Jul 1, 2005)

whatsnext said:


> I think this model is an OleoMac if it's the one with 'easy start'. It looks a lot like a black OleoMac 330 that's just a bit bigger.



IT has spring assisted (incredi-pull) as they call it, but in time I can tell I will be callin it Incredi-bull once that spring breaks!


----------



## begleytree (Jul 1, 2005)

oldsaw-addict said:


> I'd much rather have a real pro saw.



If you're talking a pro grade saw, such as the 046 or 066, then I agree.

If you're talking a model that says 'pro' on it, gimme a break. I purchased a ms 360 'pro' a few years ago, and chose it over the ms390 due to the 'pro'.
what a piece of crap! my 029 i use for limbing on the ground cuts better.
kinda like the movie 'tommy boy' says: I can take a 5hit in a box and put a gurantee on it (or write pro on it) but at the end of the day, all you got is a guranteed box of 5hit"
writing 'pro' on a stihl saw IMO is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.
-Ralph


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 1, 2005)

Stihltech, do you know who makes the current Craftsman 55cc saw? If it's a relabelled Troy-Built, would that be MTD? I know there is thread here that discussed Troy-Built saws.

I've always been curious about the older Craftsman saws, which is how I wound up with my Craftsman 4.5/Homelite 450 (duh! thought I was getting a relabelled Echo!).


----------



## Blowdown1 (Jul 1, 2005)

Whoever makes the Troy Bilt saws is the maker of the 55cc Craftsman. They are virtually identical, but I can't find anything for either that would indicate who makes them. There is probably something on the engine that says who makes it.


----------



## Vernon Tull (Jul 1, 2005)

The new 55cc black Craftsman with the "Incredi-Pull" that began Blowdown's thread is made by MTD. I looked at them the other day at Sears, and a department manager told me they were made by MTD and were expected to be better and tougher than their main Poulan/Craftsman line. I haven't used one, so I can't say what they are like when actually put to use. Probably like most outdoor equipment aimed at the consumer rather than the pro, a lot of the life is in the maintenance and care and patience one has toward the tool. As I've said in the past, the Craftsman/Poulan saws I've had all cut very well for basic homeowner use, but my fault with them is that many of them won't start very well -- even when new.


----------



## Blowdown1 (Jul 1, 2005)

MTD? If that is the case, run!

My MTD lawn tractor is the biggest POS I have ever owned.


----------



## slipknot (Jul 1, 2005)

???? MTD!!! you guys know what that stands for? Mow Twice & Die  
It has giant walbro carb on it (compared to any other saws I have) sux down some fule too! My husky rancher gets way better gas milage! coarse I blow out the filter about every 2-3 hrs of use on the crapsman! someone on here once said that a saw is as good as the maintenence done on it, right they are IMO!


----------



## Blowdown1 (Jul 1, 2005)

Slipknot, have you taken a look to see if there are any labels or markings that indicate who makes the saw? It doesn't look like the Oleo-Macs, but I 'spose they could have done a seperate model for Troy/Craftsman, unlike the rebadged JDs and Cub Cadet Efcos.


----------



## Mike mandry (Jul 1, 2005)

Those 55 craftsmans are the same as the new troy built saws.

Look close, they are made in Taiwan garbage, just like the new macs.

Why waste the money, on that garbage, when the same money could buy a nice used husky or stihl that will blow it away & last 5 times as long.

Just my 2cents.........


----------



## slipknot (Jul 2, 2005)

Mike mandry said:


> Why waste the money, on that garbage, when the same money could buy a nice used husky or stihl that will blow it away & last 5 times as long.
> 
> Just my 2cents.........


 Yes.. your right in some sence, I've purchased a husky 455 rancher after I got this saw, not exactly light years ahead! All I'm sayin is this is crapsman's best saw in years!

I've done alot more research and M/N 316.350840 comes back as ryobi, I thought ryobi didn't make chainsaws of this size.....well the 55cc ryobi is only available in europe! I only wish this saw had as much rpms as the rancher, other than that maintenence is a breeze air filter is like that of the husky's screen as opposed to poulan's oilbath foam!


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 2, 2005)

Not sure about Ryobi saws, but I have heard that Ryobi power tools don't hold up well under pro use.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 2, 2005)

Knot Whole said:


> Not sure about Ryobi saws, but I have heard that Ryobi power tools don't hold up well under pro use.



Not true Chris. They make a tablesaw that has a cult following  I can tell you that the cordless stuff is very good and about half the price of Makita or Dewalt. I have six sets of the 14.4v drill/saw/flashlight combo's, that work everyday. I've broken some but have yet to wear any out. And at $99 a combo, I like them plenty


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 2, 2005)

MTD owns Troy-bilt. Does it look anything like a efco? Because efco makes the Cub Cadet saw for MTD. Just a thought of mind that could be wrong again. I dont even know if efco makes a 55cc.


----------



## whatsnext (Jul 2, 2005)

They look nothing like an EFCO. They look just like the MACs except they're black. Black cubes with a couple of handles and a bar.
John.....


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jul 3, 2005)

I truly despise working on these things. if they were built like the Poulan 2000 series saws,I'd like them a lot more, those are well engineered saws. I just like the 2000 because fixing them is EASY, everything is accessible with the removal of a mere 5 screws and one bar nut. now if all top handle saws were this easy to work on.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 3, 2005)

Trimmed, glad that you're happy with your Ryobi tools. I based my statement on what I've heard, & what my neighbors say. One neighbor is an electrician who does mostly industrial work (BTW he also says DeWalt cordless tools aren't what they used to be), & the other neighbor is an all-around handyman (you-name-it-he's-done-it). Now I gotta admit that most of my power tools don't get used daily, & they're a mixed set (Skilsaw, Makita, Craftsman, & Hitachi) as most were purchased used.

Wife & I were out yesterday checking local pawn shops for guitars & whatever. To my surprise, I found two chainsaws worth a second look--a Makita DCS540 listed for $179.00, & a really heavy Milwaukee elec for $249.00. I might check back next week to what their best out-the-door price would be.


----------



## slipknot (Jul 3, 2005)

no they're not oleomacs, those are tied in with efco, looks like they make the BIGGEST cub cadet commercial, may be wrong cause I don't have any #'s to go by! I did confirm by looking at the airfilter cover they are the same as McCulloch
so now we have 3 brands names of the same saw, troy bilt, crapsman, mcmulloch! The thing I don't understand is.... why does sears have the 55cc but no one? Maybe its like my craftsman/poulan? It says 36 cc on the pullstart but then the engine label says 42 cc, now [email protected] it to hell.....which is it 36 or 42? those are the biggest vapor-locking POS! Its was my first saw though so all well!


----------



## slipknot (Jul 5, 2005)

I came up with my own verdict on this saw! yesterday I went on a cutting spree because I am trying to clear land to put a pond. I cut down, limbed,and bucked quite a few trees, while in the process all hell broke loose and I lost all respect for the saw! While the saw was running I sat it on a log that was on end so I could move my timberjack down for more cutting. It vibrated it self off the log and fell 18" and broke the chain break handle, and devolped a fuel leak! I continued to finish up and something came loose in the muffler(its louder and it rattles) and now the handle has come loose(antivibe spring missing), and I think the oiler quit too, not sure! All this crap just cuttin firewood!
The moral of this story is... the pros on this site have a darn good point, don't buy cheap saws, spend the same amount of money on a used good one if you are cheap like me! I just wonder what the warranty will do for me I got the 2 year instead of 1!
oldsaw-addict if you read this... you were right they suck profusely!

for now on...if it's not orange I'm not touchin it, i'm afraid I will break it! It only fell 18" the size if one fat log on end!


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jul 5, 2005)

slipknot said:


> oldsaw-addict if you read this... you were right they suck profusely!
> 
> for now on...if it's not orange I'm not touchin it, i'm afraid I will break it! It only fell 18" the size if one fat log on end!


Yep, I kinda thought they'd be crap for heavy use. I prefer my good ole 670, or my plain ole 70E for that kind of work. heavy duty saws for heavy duty use.


----------



## bluegoose (Jul 6, 2005)

Ryobi's power tools rank about par with those made by Skil and Craftsman - decent enough for most homeowner chores, but I've yet to see any "pro" using them in the field. Porter Cable is making some of the best cordless drill/driver units out there - Panasonic makes decent drills also. Milwaukee has consistently made great industrial stuff, but had a reputation for battery problems. Their new 24v line should improve in that area. DeWalt makes pretty good drills too - the biggest complaint I've heard about them is premature brush wear. Ridgid tools - owned by the Emerson electric tool company - is headquartered in either China or Taiwan. Their tools are turning heads in the construction industry (yes they've expanded from their pipe wrench only days). I have one of their compound miter saws - works great - and I'd buy their table saw if I had a spare $600. Given current world economics, the quality of goods coming from the Asian countries is only likely to increase.


----------



## scottr (Jul 6, 2005)

*warranty*



slipknot said:


> I came up with my own verdict on this saw! yesterday I went on a cutting spree because I am trying to clear land to put a pond. I cut down, limbed,and bucked quite a few trees, while in the process all hell broke loose and I lost all respect for the saw! While the saw was running I sat it on a log that was on end so I could move my timberjack down for more cutting. It vibrated it self off the log and fell 18" and broke the chain break handle, and devolped a fuel leak! I continued to finish up and something came loose in the muffler(its louder and it rattles) and now the handle has come loose(antivibe spring missing), and I think the oiler quit too, not sure! All this crap just cuttin firewood!
> The moral of this story is... the pros on this site have a darn good point, don't buy cheap saws, spend the same amount of money on a used good one if you are cheap like me! I just wonder what the warranty will do for me I got the 2 year instead of 1!
> oldsaw-addict if you read this... you were right they suck profusely!
> 
> for now on...if it's not orange I'm not touchin it, i'm afraid I will break it! It only fell 18" the size if one fat log on end!


 slipknot , the warranty does not cover accidents . Do you normally leave your saws running where there is a possibility of them falling ?


----------



## slipknot (Jul 6, 2005)

scottr said:


> slipknot , the warranty does not cover accidents . Do you normally leave your saws running where there is a possibility of them falling ?


 that was where I screwed up! I did find out the official manufacturer for troy bilt, this craftsman and mc culloch saws! JENN FENG, i got this info from another thread on this site! 'who owns mc culloch now'?POS


----------



## Lawn Masters (Jul 6, 2005)

thus the reason I'd much rather run my 670, less vibes and it cuts a LOT better.


----------



## whatsnext (Jul 6, 2005)

scottr said:


> slipknot , the warranty does not cover accidents . Do you normally leave your saws running where there is a possibility of them falling ?



It's Sears, don't tell them anything. "Really sir, I was just running the saw and it fell apart". And don't forget "this leaking gas would seem to be a liability issue, what if it caught fire?".
Maybe you can trade up to a Husky 350 or a Rancher.


----------



## slipknot (Jul 6, 2005)

whatsnext said:


> It's Sears, don't tell them anything. "Really sir, I was just running the saw and it fell apart". And don't forget "this leaking gas would seem to be a liability issue, what if it caught fire?".
> Maybe you can trade up to a Husky 350 or a Rancher.


the only problem with that is...I have purchased 3 saws from them in the past 
1 1/2 months one 18" poulon/craftsman I took back to trade up to this POS 55cc and then they have my 16" poulan/craftsman 36cc, it vaporlocked everytime I went to refuel...they said its for accasional use, sir...its only ment to cut every now and then! I told them there wasn't anything in the manuel that said anything about how many trees your allowed to cut down, no quota or anything, so they said they would send it to their repare center in columbus oh!
I started to feel tension arguing with lady who sells appliances and just happens to have a few saw in her store! She knows nothing about them!

Murphy's law would reak havoc on me if I lied to them...trust me!


----------



## scottr (Jul 6, 2005)

*vapor lock*

slipknot , the next time you fill up the 36cc saw try giving it a couple primer pumps to move some cooler fuel into the carb then set the choke to fast idle before cranking . It works on my 38cc Poulan .


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 6, 2005)

bluegoose said:


> Ryobi's power tools rank about par with those made by Skil and Craftsman - decent enough for most homeowner chores, but I've yet to see any "pro" using them in the field.



Really? What field are you in? I'm not sure what the _pro's_ are using, but I've got 400 plus kitchen installs done in the last 5 years, which is when I switched over to Ryobi cordless. Do you know what a "soft skin" is or why that might be important to someone doing kitchen work? Yup, doesn't scratch. Do you know who came out with that idea first? 



bluegoose said:


> Porter Cable is making some of the best cordless drill/driver units out there -



Surely you jest, they are mediocre at best. 



bluegoose said:


> Panasonic makes decent drills also.



Actually, Panasonic makes the best cordless tools and you get to pay for that privledge too. Not cheap



bluegoose said:


> Milwaukee has consistently made great industrial stuff, but had a reputation for battery problems. Their new 24v line should improve in that area.



Do you know who owns Milwakee now?



bluegoose said:


> DeWalt makes pretty good drills too - the biggest complaint I've heard about them is premature brush wear.



That's funny, I've been using Dewalt corded 3/8 drills for years, never replaced a brush but all the chucks have failed. Bought a Milwakee this year in protest because of that(and sob, the chuck is goin in that one) Maybe we are just rough on chucks 





bluegoose said:


> Ridgid tools - owned by the Emerson electric tool company



You sure about that, I know you said it, but are you sure?




bluegoose said:


> Their tools are turning heads in the construction industry (yes they've expanded from their pipe wrench only days).



Better check your facts, that opinion is dated. They are not expanding anything. Emerson dumped their rigid line of tools back in '04. Yup, they don't make them anymore. Sold to a Taiwan corp, that also has bought a few other big names. Techtronic Industries Co, is the name of the company. They now have Milwakee and Rigid and Homelite. They also happen to be the maker of RYOBI tools. Small world eh?


You were saying?  


For the record, the only Ryobi's that I am endorsing here are the cordless stuff, after that I own one router and one sander that are Ryobi and they are both backups. The truth is, that when shopping for power tools, if you are brand loyal, you will have alot of mediocre tools and some good ones. The trick is to pick the right brand in each category of tool.


----------



## bluegoose (Jul 8, 2005)

Geez Dave - you sure spent some time here in an attempt to blast me out of the water. But what the heck, have at it.

Although I actually own several of the tools I mentioned, I reference most of my opinions from friends in the construction industry that do heavy, intense outside work - such as rough framing and masonry jobs. I don't classify kitchen installs in that category and Ryobi might work just fine for that. I simply don't have an interest in purchasing their products - you do - and you're entitled to do so. I make my tool selections by reading some reviews and talking to people who use that particular tool in an industrial setting. I don't know what a "soft skin" is and don't care.

My brother is a self-employed masonry contractor, who has sampled most of the cordless drills on the market. Mixing mortar is one of the most demanding drill jobs there is. His Porter Cable drills have given him the least amount of down-time. He had been a proponent of Milwaukee's cordless line, but the tools spent too much time in the shop. Contractors I know near me also speak highly of Porter Cable - and their tools receive high review marks. I see a number of Milwaukee and DeWalt drill units here - and as I've said - have yet to see a Ryobi one. Porter Cable mediocre? - I think not - especially when compared to Ryobi - in my opinion.

If you will take the time to look at Ridgid website, you will actually see a "new tools" section. One of the new tools they recently developed and marketed was a solderless, pipe crimping tool. Quite expensive, but a neat, flameless way to perform plumbing work. I wouldn't necessarily define that as stagnant and if a Taiwanese company bought the line from Emerson tool company, I would have difficulty foreseeing anything but expansion. I really enjoy using the Ridgid miter saw I have - it's a heavy, solid performer. I'd thought about purchasing a Porter Cable miter saw at the time, ranked #1 in its class (of course) - but went with the less expensive Ridgid.

I don't know what your deal is "trimmed," but if you want to be the designated site tool guy, that's fine by me. Turn the temp. down.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 8, 2005)

Heheh, hey I had a couple of smiley's in there  Just busting your chops, bluegoose.  But if you are gonna give opinions as facts, that are based on anecdotal heresay............................!~


----------



## Dolmar_Tech_Mgr (Jul 11, 2005)

Sure looks like the "NEW" stuff coming form Taiwan named McCulloch.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 12, 2005)

Trimmed & Bluegoose, thanks for the info on power tools. As for the saw, if it's a relabelled MacKilloch, no thanks.


----------



## jeremyjp (Nov 20, 2005)

I found this thread via Google, and there isn't a lot of other info out there on this saw. So in case someone else finds it the same way I did, I just wanted to confirm that the saw is indeed made my MTD. 

I purchased it as a floor model a month ago for $125. They finally mailed me the manual and the outer manual cover over the Sears Craftsman branded stuff says MTD as the return address. This is the same model, the 316.350840.

THe saw has been great for me so far. I don't know what sort of life span I'll expect though, but I am a new homeowner not a professional so I didn't want to spend $500 on a saw yet. This one complements my 16" Skihl 028 nicely. I've put about 25 hours into it so far and it has performed perfectly. Until the spring breaks, the "incredi-pull" is very nice.

Hopefully this is helpful to someone, somewhere, somewhen. If not, hello anyways and thanks to all here as I have found some great info on this site.


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 20, 2005)

Jeremy, welcome aboard, & thanks for the info. I've never been 'inside' the incredi-pull system. Others have also mentioned the spring being a potential weak point; does the spring appear easy/difficult to repair/replace? Aw ra best...


----------



## jeremyjp (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Chris.  

To be honest, I don't know about the spring. I can rip apart a computer in 10 seconds and put it back together better than before. But I do not have a lot of experience with mechanicals. My step-father helps me with that, or a local repair shop.  

One other thing I did forget to mention. I don't know if it is normal for a bigger-engined saw or not, but the thing does gulp gas like crazy. I've taken to calling it the Humvee for its gas mileage.


----------



## whatsnext (Nov 20, 2005)

Blowdown1 said:


> I remember a previous post speculating that it (the 55cc black one) was a Solo. Was that ever confirmed?


The Solo 55cc saw was sold at the very end of the non-chainbreak era. I think everyone agrees that the current 55ccer is an oleo-mac.


----------



## kodiakfisher (Nov 20, 2005)

Jeremy,

I don't know if this matters....this saw was also a McCulloch 4900 and there was also one in the 55cc range can't remember. I have beat the holy living crap out of this 4900 saw. Maintenace what is that I have never changed the plug and occasionlly clean the air filter. This saw still starts on the first pull after she pops on full choke. I will admit after eight years of beating on this saw the oiler is acting up. I have been told this was the last saw designed by the Real McCulloch before being sold off in 1999 I think. This 4900 saw was last sold in 1998. Anyways it looks as the design was a solid one because I keep seeing this saw as an MTD, Troybuilt, Craftsman, Poulan 2135?? I think. The saw is very easy to work on I finally had to put a new piston ring in the saw and rebuild the carb. That is what I get for leaving old gas in my saw. I also run the saw on 50:1 rather than the recommended 40:1. I will take a beating for this. I will be switching back to 40:1 after learning that 50:1 is for EPA emissions not saw longevity.

I now have two Huskies that get taken care of very well and I don't expect to have any trouble with them. 

Kodiakfisher


----------



## jeremyjp (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Kodiak. I will definitely be sitting down with my step father for a maintenence primer soon. I used the saw all weekend again so I'm sure it is getting close to the point where it will need some good cleaning.


----------



## Jack Russell (Nov 21, 2005)

*Ralphs answer to 55cc*

Ralph gave the most correct answer and best one to the sears 55cc saw question. Read his sentence about the box. He was honest and straight forward with great advice that a box may say pro but does not change the contents or item in box.

I know this post has a few months on it. I still LOL when I read it. I have always belived if you want the truth about a saw this is the web site to come to. Ralph has proved that.

Happy Thanksgiving 

To Best Friends I have on this Web Site.

All Of You
Doug.
(JR)


----------



## OldTermite (Jul 24, 2006)

*Craftsman chainsaw*

Seems like every message board is the same . . . there are always people who think that whatever they own or use is the absolute best. And it should be, at least for you . . . 

That said, I bought my Craftsman saw about a year ago for the following reasons:
1) price - I got it on sale for about $170 + tax, so within my budget
2) engine size - I figured that 55cc would be enough power for a homeowner
3) bar & chain combo - narrow bar and good chain from Oregon
3) included case, bar oil, and fuel oil

I really didn't get to use the saw much until the last couple of months, during which time I have begun clearing the downed trees and underbrush from a 1+ acre lot adjacent to my residence. Provided I keep the chain sharpened (about every second use) the saw has performed at or beyond my expectations. With the thin curf bar/chain combo, the chips are noticeably smaller than with other saws I have used, but it doesn't cut any slower than those others either. As expected, the engine is plenty strong for what I ask of it, although I agree with the previous comment that it does bog down if you try to force it (just don't force it, dummy!), which I suppose is the clutch mechanism.

My only real gripe arises from a starting problem that I think was self induced. Yesterday, I wasn't paying attention and turned the saw off by choking it fully, rather than using the on/off switch. When I tried to restart the saw, it wouldn't fire, acting as though it were flooded. After about two hours of attempts interspersed with tending a fire and chipping some smaller limbs, I finally gave up on it. As I said, likely my fault and, wouldn't you know it, I couldn't lay hands on my manual to see if there was a recommended restart procedure. I'll try again this afternoon, and expect that it will start just fine.

Short story: for average homeowner use, I'd rate this saw an 8 out of 10.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to AS OldTermite 
I don't think anyone on here would berate someone that is a true homeowner for using a saw of that sort. Most of the people that ask about these saws want ot go cut a lot of firewood or clear 20+ acres of wood with them. Thats when bad things happen and saws get a bad rap. Sounds like you're craftsman is doing wonderful for you and you know and understand it limitations!
A lot of others on here, myself included, got addicticted to "chainsaw maddness" and want more and bigger so we can cut more and bigger!!! Which is why I usually recomend upsizing one size from what you think is the largest saw you need. It's a lot easier to cut smaller stuff with a bigger saw than vis-versa!! The voice of experiance talking here, LOL!
Andy


----------



## OldTermite (Jul 24, 2006)

*Thanks, sawinredneck*

I appreciate your reply. Yeah, the Craftsman works all right for my purposes, and as far as need goes it would be hard for me to justify much more than a reliable $200 saw.

Still, reading posts from you and the other guys gets the cogs turning in the head, and I really think I could get more work done if I had a better saw . . .

"_Honey, I'm going to the Chainsaw Hut, I'll be back in a couple of hours._"


----------



## slipknot (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm still embarrassed that i even bought this saw!:blush: If anyone needs any brand new parts for this saw I have some. everything minus the engine! It was donated to an airplane. Also I don't think anyone can order parts for this saw as sears service shop wasn't able to!
I have brandnew pull start assembly, muffler, rear handle/gas tank assembly, air cleaner, everything but the motor itself like I said! Pm me and we can work out a deal!
I got these parts off ebay when i thought this saw was cool, then I bought a husky and My opinion quickly changed on this saw!


----------



## MS-310 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bought the black saw from sears about 1 year ago for my dad for his fathers day gift. He like the saw alot, he only cuts a little bit more then 1 cord a year. I think its a little low on power but for the price, you cant beat it. Kinda pretty also.LOL


----------



## Rollinst (Oct 7, 2006)

*Sears Rip Off*

The Chain for the 18" 55cc Craftsman (18" 72DL 36514) is $62.25, the bar is $28.55. For the price of two chains, I can replace the saw. I bought the saw because it was a craftsman and it was the biggest they had. I sent it in for service (the kill switch didn't work and you couldn't turn it off) and wanted the chain replaced they sharpened the chain because even sears couldn't get a replacement chain. The saw is a total rip off.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 7, 2006)

Guys, I think that if you look at the "made in" tag it will say "Taiwan". That's where the Troy-Bilt ones come from I believe.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 7, 2006)

You are right Spike60. I seen that saw at sears a time back. It had made in TAIWAN right on it.


----------



## hamradio (Oct 7, 2006)

55cc- Big?!?! I don't think so. My 039 isn't big, by my standards, and it's 64.1cc's. Had an 041 farmboss buried in some silver maple today, and I don't think that one's that big. Big for me is an 090g.  Was using an 044 today, too. Wow, that thing really revs high compared to the 041.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> MTD owns Troy-bilt. Does it look anything like a efco? Because efco makes the Cub Cadet saw for MTD. Just a thought of mind that could be wrong again. I dont even know if efco makes a 55cc.


No, they don't - but 56 cc is pretty close.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2006)

Rollinst said:


> The Chain for the 18" 55cc Craftsman (18" 72DL 36514) is $62.25, ...


Oregon, Stihl, Carlton and others probaby have suitable chains for much less.....


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Oct 8, 2006)

My cousin has a 55cc Craftsman saw that he has been running for a little bit. Works alright for the casual use scenario. I guess its got some ass to pull through the apple tree he trimmed up and cut down. He does act like its a little weak in the torque department.

I have a new Husqvarna 353 (Not a direct comparison in engine size) but both run 18" bars. 

We are looking to cut some wood here (He just got a downright NASTY cold/flu) soon. We are both interested to see how they run side by side, while I have no doubt the Husqy will out last the Sears... Its interesting how they perform in the short term.

You get what you pay for... But will 2 sears last as long as 1 Husqy (About what the price comes out to) or will it take 3 or 4 saws to keep up with on Husqy?

Time will tell.


----------



## OldTermite (Oct 11, 2006)

*Update*

Since I last posted on this subject, I have continued clearing my acre+ side lot (heavily wooded) of mostly poplar and locust trees, with an occaisional pine or cedar.

The Craftsman 55cc/18" bar has proven very servicable for felling the larger trees and for bucking up all but the smallest ones. However, I have added a Stihl MS-170 to my arsenal and it is terrific for felling smaller trees, limbing all, and miscellaneous cleanup.

I have concluded that you do, in fact, get what you pay for. I got each of my saws for well under $200 and have already gotten a good bit of that back out of each of them. I can recommend each of them, given the right circumstances, for any homeowner who needs a bargain saw that will meet their needs.

Thanks again for all who offered their advice and experience.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## computeruser (Oct 11, 2006)

OldTermite said:


> I have concluded that you do, in fact, get what you pay for. I got each of my saws for well under $200 and have already gotten a good bit of that back out of each of them. I can recommend each of them, given the right circumstances, for any homeowner who needs a bargain saw that will meet their needs.



Well said. At the end of the day, that is what really matters for the homeowner, occasional user.


----------



## brushswamper (Oct 28, 2006)

*craftsman best saw*

step one after buying the saw throw the saftey chain inn the ???? can
and buy a pro grade chain
then modify the muffler by removeing all extra crap in the muffler
these are made by jeng feng in china
these run the same bar and chain as a 51 husky
i have one of these craftsman it does work as it is designed
my only gripe is sears stores for failing to have parts etc
irun a pro arbor 20 inc bar with a non saftey chain and have good power
but i have modified the epa crapy muffler  opcorn:


----------



## Chinooker (Jul 25, 2007)

*Sorry for the old thread*

Looking for a little help with this saw.
I am an active duty Army type and have, shall we saw, not been around home for a while. Over a year ago this saw worked well for me but in preparation for my departure forgot to properly store - not a high priority. So after sitting for 18 months I can not get it to start (no surprise) and the local pro-saw shop says not worth the money to fix. Short of a complete carb tear-down any tips for getting it running again? Thanks for the help.

JAS


----------



## billyjoejr (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for asking the obvious, Are you using to old gas or did you put new premix in it?
Did you check the spark plug for spark?
If you do a search for "ethenol" in gas, you will find some threads here with pretty disturbing pictures of carburators that had gas sit in them for a while. So if you had gas with ethenol in it, a carb rebuild or even new carb is in order.
Otherwise if you have spark, and didn't flood it, you might just need to take the carb apart and spray some carb cleaner throught the passage ways.
You also might get more replies if you start a new post.

Thanks for your service in the military.


----------



## Chinooker (Jul 26, 2007)

BillyJoe

Thanks for the reply. I should have posted the steps I have already taken.

New gas/oil
New spark plug
Cleaned air filter

Not sure if I am getting a spark or not - no sound ignition. 
I will start a new thread here - http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=51525

Thanks again.
JAS


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Sears Craftsman 35084 chainsaw failed EPA clean air standards.*

The Black Craftsman 55 cc chainsaw failed to meet EPA standards. The EPA website explains why the black Sears Craftsman-MTD 55 cc Chainsaw suddenly disappeared from the shelves. It also explains why Sears pulled the plug on parts and service for this saw. Interesting.
-------------------------

MTD and Jenn Feng Clean Air Act Settlement 

WASHINGTON—A Taiwanese manufacturer and three American corporations will pay a $2 million civil penalty for allegedly importing and distributing approximately 200,000 chainsaws in the U.S. that failed to meet federal air pollution standards, the Justice Department and Environmental Protection Agency announced today. The companies also agreed to spend approximately $5 million on projects to reduce air pollution. 

Consent Decree 4/24/2008 

http://cfpub.epa.gov/compliance/cases/


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 31, 2009)

The Black Craftsman is heavy in weight but it cuts ok for a $199 homeowners saw. I spread the front facing deflector on the muffler a bit wider and opened up the high speed mixture screw about 1/8 turn. It really woke up that saw. The mixture adjustment screws on this saw are a ##### for access. The B&C oiler had to be adjusted for more oil because the B&C was starving for oil.


----------



## HeavyHaulTrucke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Craftsman Black 55cc*

After some research (after buying a used one dirt cheap) I have discovered that they were made for MTD by Troy-Bilt. There was a safety recall related to a flaky upper handle (which, luckily, my saw has had done) which was how I found out definitive information.

BTW -- Newbie to the forum says "Hi All"

John Smith


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Sep 24, 2009)

HeavyHaulTrucke said:


> After some research (after buying a used one dirt cheap) I have discovered that they were made for MTD by Troy-Bilt. There was a safety recall related to a flaky upper handle (which, luckily, my saw has had done) which was how I found out definitive information.
> 
> BTW -- Newbie to the forum says "Hi All"
> 
> John Smith



Welcome to the forum. They were made by Jenn Feng Industrial in Taiwan. At the time it was made, the MTD and McCullough brand names were owned by Jenn Feng. The McCullough brand name is now owned by the Electrolux/Husqvarna Group. MTD is owned by somebody else. The original spark plug says "Jenn Feng" on it. Parts are almost impossible to obtain and it is a bear to work on. Woodland Pro and Oregon bars, chains and sprokets can be obtained from Baileys. In my experience, Woodland/Woodsman Pro 20NK chain cuts better than Oregon 95VP. Keep the chain sharp and run the crap out of it and toss it when it dies. IMO, they aren't worth more than $75 and not worth putting money into.


----------



## HeavyHaulTrucke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Craftsman Black 55cc*

That is actually my plan -- I have a Homelite C-51G with a 24" bar that is down right now. The part is on the way, but I needed a saw last night -- I got the Craftsman for $45 & it will do the job until my C-51G is back up. Now, that is a SAW! Built back in 1964, when they built them to last -- it took it over 30 years to break!

John


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Sep 24, 2009)

HeavyHaulTrucke said:


> That is actually my plan -- I have a Homelite C-51G with a 24" bar that is down right now. The part is on the way, but I needed a saw last night -- I got the Craftsman for $45 & it will do the job until my C-51G is back up. Now, that is a SAW! Built back in 1964, when they built them to last -- it took it over 30 years to break!
> 
> John



The all-metal Craftsman saws made back in the 1970-80's were powerful, lightweight and well built. My Craftsman/Poulan made in 1993 is still holding up fairly well. The newer Craftsman saws are crap. Sears used to have a decent network of local service and parts centers. Cost cutting has closed down most of them.

My trying to access and adjust the carb screws on the black Craftsman was highly frustrating in the least. I have ever seen a saw that was so hard to access and work on before. One would almost have to destroy the black Craftsman just to remove the carb and install a carb kit in it.


----------



## lsts (Nov 25, 2009)

I have one of the Black 55's and love it. If you are still wondering who makes it, MTD Southwest, Inc in Tempe Arizona. You should never have to put pressure on any chainsaw to get it to cut. If you want it to cut better, take the 5/32 chain off and replace it with a 7/32 chain. As long as you keep your chain sharpened and properly adjusted, you should never have to put pressure on it.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sooooo... is that "chain" size? Or the size of the file you use to sharpen the chain? 

Gary


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 25, 2009)

trimmmed said:


> Not true Chris. They make a tablesaw that has a cult following  I can tell you that the cordless stuff is very good and about half the price of Makita or Dewalt. I have six sets of the 14.4v drill/saw/flashlight combo's, that work everyday. I've broken some but have yet to wear any out. And at $99 a combo, I like them plenty



+1 on the Ryobi BT3000 Precision Cut table saw.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## lsts (Nov 26, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Sooooo... is that "chain" size? Or the size of the file you use to sharpen the chain?
> 
> Gary



Actually, it's both. The 7/32 chain has bigger teeth which requires a 7/32 file to sharpen with. With bigger teeth you get a lot better cut process in a shorter time without having to put pressure on the saw.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ronT2 (Nov 26, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 26, 2009)

It has already been said, but that saw was sold pretty heavily in a 46cc version in Yellow and Black. They called it MAC 4600 or MAC 4618. I have seen several in the shop here. Sorry guys, but they are decent runners. The only complaint I have is that the fuel lines are usually as crunchy as fresh Ritz crackers. You have to disassemble the entire saw to replace the impulse line (same as fuel line) which is usually broken.  The choke linkage is a bit cheesy on them. This is best repaired by removing the choke shaft and loosen/polish the choke parts on the carb. I don't really like the crank seals on them either, though they seem to last.

They are no 346 Husky, but with a simple screwdriver muffler mod and carb adjust they seem to run OK. A decent looking one will bring $100+ on CL here. 55cc maybe a little more (except for the clown asking $500 for his black one....)


----------



## GrantC (Nov 26, 2009)

lsts said:


> Actually, it's both. The 7/32 chain has bigger teeth which requires a 7/32 file to sharpen with. With bigger teeth you get a lot better cut process in a shorter time without having to put pressure on the saw.:greenchainsaw:



Wow, that's great information, thanks for sharing it. If you could help me out a little more with this, I'm looking at Bailey's chain page, and I can't find 7/32 chain. I can find 3/8, .325, and .404. Which should I get?


:taped:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Nov 26, 2009)

lsts said:


> I have one of the Black 55's and love it. If you are still wondering who makes it, MTD Southwest, Inc in Tempe Arizona. You should never have to put pressure on any chainsaw to get it to cut. If you want it to cut better, take the 5/32 chain off and replace it with a 7/32 chain. As long as you keep your chain sharpened and properly adjusted, you should never have to put pressure on it.



I'm a little confused. The label on the saw clearly states that the Black 55cc Craftsman is Made in Taiwan. The OEM spark plug in this saw says Jenn Feng Industrial, Taiwan. Where in the heck can one locate this mythical 5/32 chain on a Black 55cc Sears Craftsman? The Black 55cc Sears Craftsman comes factory equipped from the OEM with Oregon 95VP narrow kerf safety chain which requires a 3/16" dia. file for sharpening. The Operator's Manual and IPB for this saw also specifies Oregon 95VP chain. This saw is peddled in Australia under the brand label of "Talon". Did some idiot put 3/8LP on a used 55cc Black Craftsman? Are we talking about a completely different saw?


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 26, 2009)

slipknot said:


> I'm still embarrassed that i even bought this saw!:blush: If anyone needs any brand new parts for this saw I have some. everything minus the engine! It was donated to an airplane. Also I don't think anyone can order parts for this saw as sears service shop wasn't able to!
> I have brandnew pull start assembly, muffler, rear handle/gas tank assembly, air cleaner, everything but the motor itself like I said! Pm me and we can work out a deal!
> I got these parts off ebay when i thought this saw was cool, then I bought a husky and My opinion quickly changed on this saw!



why buy these parts? if you bought a brad new saw these are not noral wear and tear parts to be looking fr. wih that said why not fix your saw,you have the parts. oh and i smell a little lie in your story ,fell "only 18"" ,BS.


----------



## lsts (Dec 2, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> I'm a little confused. The label on the saw clearly states that the Black 55cc Craftsman is Made in Taiwan. The OEM spark plug in this saw says Jenn Feng Industrial, Taiwan. Where in the heck can one locate this mythical 5/32 chain on a Black 55cc Sears Craftsman? The Black 55cc Sears Craftsman comes factory equipped from the OEM with Oregon 95VP narrow kerf safety chain which requires a 3/16" dia. file for sharpening. The Operator's Manual and IPB for this saw also specifies Oregon 95VP chain. This saw is peddled in Australia under the brand label of "Talon". Did some idiot put 3/8LP on a used 55cc Black Craftsman? Are we talking about a completely different saw?



Just because the manual says that it came with a certain bar and chain doesn't mean that you have to stay with that bar and chain. You can use a larger bar and a larger chain than what came with it without effecting the safety of the machine. Any small engine repair shop should have the larger chain that will fit. My saw is a 2005 model and it was made in AZ by MTD for Sears. MTD also makes Troy-Bilt.


----------



## lsts (Dec 2, 2009)

GrantC said:


> Wow, that's great information, thanks for sharing it. If you could help me out a little more with this, I'm looking at Bailey's chain page, and I can't find 7/32 chain. I can find 3/8, .325, and .404. Which should I get?
> 
> 
> :taped:



If I were you I would go to the local small engine repair shop and have them cut it to proper length and install the chain. The local shops where I live don't charge anything to install the chain because they want to make sure it is the right length. Stihl makes a better chain but I will have to see if I can find the part number for you.


----------



## GrantC (Dec 2, 2009)

Wait a minute; what's that sound I hear? It's getting louder....

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!!

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ronT2 (Dec 2, 2009)

GrantC said:


> Wow, that's great information, thanks for sharing it. If you could help me out a little more with this, I'm looking at Bailey's chain page, and I can't find *7/32* chain. I can find 3/8, .325, and .404. Which should I get?



It must be that new top secret .219 pitch chain that Oregon is developing for Faber-Castell.


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have seen this thread of and on and have never "admitted" that I have one of these. It is actually a pretty good saw for what I paid ($45) on ebay. It isn't the best saw I have by a long shot, but it works OK. I tad heavy and a tad underpowered compared to some other saws the same size, but I take it out on occasion and run it for a while. JR


----------



## slipknot (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL...I still have all them parts for this saw...everything but the ingine and carb....a long time ago I sent this saw back to sears for warranty work...they would not give it back and refunded my money. why?? Because they got in trouble for not meeting EPA regs....law suite!! This one my first threads i ever started when i joined back in 2005. Wow have a i learned alot from this site. Thanks to everyone that spread the chainsaw smarts!


----------



## Jonny Quest (Nov 2, 2010)

slipknot said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone has and uses the Big Black
> Craftsman 55cc currently being sold at sears? M/N 316.350840



I had one of the original units. P-O-S in my humble opinion. The carb was set too lean and the piston/cylinder soon got fried. (No, it was NOT straight-gassed).

I credit that Crapsman saw for leading me to the Promised Land of "Pro Grade" saws, blowers, trimmers, etc.

JQ


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 2, 2010)

This one caught my eye looks nice actually.......

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07135098000P?prdNo=13&i_cntr=1288674264105


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Nov 4, 2010)

Jonny Quest said:


> I had one of the original units. P-O-S in my humble opinion. The carb was set too lean and the piston/cylinder soon got fried. (No, it was NOT straight-gassed).
> 
> I credit that Crapsman saw for leading me to the Promised Land of "Pro Grade" saws, blowers, trimmers, etc.
> 
> JQ



:agree2:
I learned my lesson. Never again will I ever own a cheesy Sears Crapsman chainsaw. From now on it is Still, Husky and maybe Dolmar.

My Black 55cc Crapsman was a heavy and gutless wonder. It was way underpowered for a 55cc saw. The choke linkage was really flimsy and cheesy. Its anti-vibe is poor. I gave it back to Sears and got a Husky instead.

My Husky 445 46cc saw is much lighter in weight and is far more gutsy and powerful than my gutless Black 55cc Crapsman ever was.

For the same amount of money, or less money, one can buy a Husky homeowners saw that is far superior to any Chinacrap Crapsman. Why fool around with Chinacrap when one can receive much better value for their dollar.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 4, 2010)

Max said:


> Opinions are fine but the guy wants to get feedback from someone who has experience with this particular saw. Mabey this saw is what he researched and wants. Mabey it is his first saw and does not want to rock out a $500.00
> saw at first while learning to use it. (don't forget the safety equipt.)
> 
> Not everyone needs a pro grade saw.
> ...




:agree2::agree2::agree2:


Well said!


----------



## jra1100 (Nov 4, 2010)

They are no 346 Husky, but with a simple screwdriver muffler mod and carb adjust they seem to run OK. A decent looking one will bring $100+ on CL here. 55cc maybe a little more (except for the clown asking $500 for his black one....)[/QUOTE]

What is the screw driver muffler mod. JR


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 4, 2010)

jra1100 said:


> They are no 346 Husky, but with a simple screwdriver muffler mod and carb adjust they seem to run OK. A decent looking one will bring $100+ on CL here. 55cc maybe a little more (except for the clown asking $500 for his black one....)



What is the screw driver muffler mod. JR[/QUOTE]

Useing a screwdriver to puncture the muffler, instead of drilling the holes????


----------



## cooter01 (Feb 5, 2011)

*spare parts?*



slipknot said:


> LOL...I still have all them parts for this saw...everything but the ingine and carb....a long time ago I sent this saw back to sears for warranty work...they would not give it back and refunded my money. why?? Because they got in trouble for not meeting EPA regs....law suite!! This one my first threads i ever started when i joined back in 2005. Wow have a i learned alot from this site. Thanks to everyone that spread the chainsaw smarts![/QUOTE
> 
> do you still want to part with the spare parts? I need some or all


----------



## slipknot (Feb 5, 2011)

cooter01 said:


> slipknot said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I still have all them parts for this saw...everything but the ingine and carb....a long time ago I sent this saw back to sears for warranty work...they would not give it back and refunded my money. why?? Because they got in trouble for not meeting EPA regs....law suite!! This one my first threads i ever started when i joined back in 2005. Wow have a i learned alot from this site. Thanks to everyone that spread the chainsaw smarts![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## kallimant (May 8, 2014)

spare parts again.....after many years of usage, i sadly need a spare part..the pump assy (9228-310208) someone who want to get rid of it? .....


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 22, 2015)

Just in case someone finds this thread looking for info, the posts in other threads about this saw indicate that MTD stopped making chainsaws and did not make any (or very few) spare parts for their chainsaws.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 22, 2015)

kallimant said:


> spare parts again.....after many years of usage, i sadly need a spare part..the pump assy (9228-310208) someone who want to get rid of it? .....



If you have proof of purchase and complain to Sears customer service, there is a good chance of getting a refund of some (or most) of your money. When I complained to Sears about the unreliability of this saw and their lack of parts support, they sent me a Sears Gift Card in the amount of $150. Sears didn't even ask me to return the old saw to them.

I replaced the saw with a Husky 445. LOL!


----------



## First Sergeant (Sep 22, 2019)

slipknot said:


> LOL...I still have all them parts for this saw...everything but the ingine and carb....a long time ago I sent this saw back to sears for warranty work...they would not give it back and refunded my money. why?? Because they got in trouble for not meeting EPA regs....law suite!! This one my first threads i ever started when i joined back in 2005. Wow have a i learned alot from this site. Thanks to everyone that spread the chainsaw smarts!


I know this is a long shot, but I would like to get the complete Incredi-Pull assembly. Please let me know if you still have this part.


----------

